# Kenpo In Kansas



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello, I am a new member and found this site to have some good infromation and discussion.  It also gives me a chance to find out if there is anyone else in kenpo around where I am at.  I live in Garden City Kansas.  If you live in Kansas post where and what your school is.  Maybe if some people are close enough we could get together for a tournamnet or something.  Either way I am just curious to know who else is studying in the Kansas area maybe some are closer than I think.  Thanks.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

Have you searched the "Find a School" link at the top of the website?  Perhaps even through "Training Partner" link and do a search by state to locate others.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 19, 2003)

Is one of the most Senior "Seniors" Tom Kelly.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 20, 2003)

It would be easy to do a search but I would rather hear from people instead of just knowing where they are at.  I have heard a lot about Tom Kelly.  I have seen him on the dvd The New Gladiators by Ed Parker.  He did awesome at the tournments in the video.  My instructor is probably the second highest rank in Kansas I am guessing.  He is Angel Martial promoted to 8th degree by Al Tracy maybe 5 months or so ago.   He originally had a school in Santa Clara California but moved to good ol Garden City for family.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Dec 21, 2003)

Kansas is so big I have a 1.5 hr drive to Wichita for my classes, not Mr. Kelly.

To get to you would take over 2 hours going the opposite direction, but I think I will be in Garden City this coming week visiting for the holidays.  Probalbly will not have time to get together, but i make it out that way 3-4 times a year anyway.


Salute,

JD


----------



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats cool just let me know the next time you are in town.  If you are kenpo then you will be welcome in our school.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Kenpo Tiger and Mr. Nelson,

I teach Chinese Kempo from Professor Walter Godin's lineage in Topeka, Kansas. We are related to GM Parker through Professor Chow's teachings plus Prof Godin often worked out at GM Parker's school while he was in California. If either of you are ever in Topeka, please feel free to stop by.

Kenpo Tiger, is there a woman blackbelt in Kenpo at your school who competed in the forms division at the last Kansas State Games? She was excellent! Too bad the judges were from a different martial arts background (Japanese/Okinawan) as I would have awarded her first place.

Mr. Nelson, are you near Emporia? I go there at least once a month. Also, I agree with you about how Kansas is big and how everything is spread out but unlike our friends on the East Coast, at least we can drive 70 MPH on the highways. I've live in D.C. where the highways often resemble parking lots.

Respectfully,


----------



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello Mr. Evans,

           Thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately our school wasn't the one with the female black belt you were thinking of.  The school has only been around for about 4 years or so and the girls that would of been that rank by now have left to go off to school or just quit.  I never really go through Topeka but if I am then I will be sure to look you up.  

            Have you or anyone else in Kansas or the surrounding areas heard of the SWKA tournaments.   I competed in those in the summer of 2002.  I may have seen some of you there.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 22, 2003)

No, I haven't been to any SWKA tournament. Does that stand for Southwest Kansas? I've been to some of Bob Leiker's tournaments including his Midwest Open. 
Also, I think the woman was from one of the cities along I-70. I mistakenly thought Garden City was one of these. Obviously, I'm not a native Kansan. Speaking of which, it would also be interesting to see where some of us first learned our art. I first learned Chinese Kempo in Colorado Springs where I went to high school and undergrad. Thanks, Andrew


----------



## JD_Nelson (Dec 22, 2003)

By Mr. Evans


> Mr. Nelson, are you near Emporia?



No sir,  I am in the middle of the state, takes me at least an hour to get anywhere!!   I live in Pratt.  It is straight west of Wichta.  I have begun and learned all of my Kenpo training in Wichita under BrotherJohn.  Have tested for BrotherJohn, Mr. Roger Taylor and Mr. Sean Carey of the AKKI.  

In agreement about our ability to hit the road and move on down it.  I have spent some time in Los Angeles area and do not care for the inability to actually drive down a 6 lane road at 35mph.  6 LANES!!!  I drive on dirt more often a much faster than they get down those 6 lanes!!! :rofl: :rofl: 

Salute,

JD


----------



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 22, 2003)

The SWKA stand for south west karate association, the states included are kansas, colorado, texas, new mexico, and oklahoma.  The big tounament is held in Liberal.  One of the head black belts who isn't kenpo is Tom Wasinger, maybe you have heard of him.  One of the other head instuctors for the tournys also not kenpo is Rines.  I can't remember his first name.  Pratt isn't too far from Garden if you ever come through you should stop by the studio here.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 22, 2003)

Seiyu Oyata lives in Kansas City. He teaches Ryukyu Kempo. Believe now it is called Ryu Te.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the information. That certainly rings a bell as I remember an instructor from Colorado who always traveled to the big tournament in Liberal. He had a bad experience in a traffic accident and his favorite saying about Liberal was "Liberal Ain't."

Mr. Nelson, I also understand what you mean about being secluded. The nearest schools that are most similar to me happen to be in neighboring states.

Thank you Kempojujutsu. However, Ryukyu Kempo is Okinawan-based Kempo. The Chinese Kempo from Prof Godin is Hawaiian-based and use to be called Chinese Kenpo but through studying the Kanji characters, he decided to rename it Kempo to be more accurate with the translation.

Respectfully, Andrew


----------



## dragonbyte (Dec 23, 2003)

Kenpo_Tiger, 
  I train with Sibok Tom Kelly in Wichita and we travel to several SWAT tournaments in Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma and the Internationals in Long Beach last year. Sibok was teaching for SGM Ed Parker for many years and ran Internationals for years, created Kicking set, helped write the manuals and much much more. If you get the chance to train or visit Wichita please call and visit the school, bring your gear and we'll work out. Shoot me a E-mail and as we get tourny info I'll be happy to forward it to you. 

Rons@houseofschwan.com

Tom Kelly's Kenpo Karate
1120 S. Ash
Wichita, Ks
67211
(316)263-4900


----------



## kenpo_tiger (Dec 23, 2003)

dragon,

I have seen Kelly in action from The New Gladiators DVD and he looked pretty awesome.  I would definetly like to work out some time.  I didn't know if the long beach internationals were even still going.  I would like to see how different american kenpo is to chinese kenpo.  I know they are almost identical I am still curious to see american kenpo.  How long have you been training?  Maybe some time i can grab some else from the school and make a quick trip over to you guys.  Its only about 3 hours and some away.  Talk to you later.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 5, 2004)

Andrew,

Next time I come home (to Topeka), I'll look you up.

jb:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 5, 2004)

jb,

That would be great. I'll look forward to meeting you. 

Andrew


----------



## Brother John (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Andrew,
> 
> Next time I come home (to Topeka), I'll look you up.
> ...


Hey JB:
Don't forget about me and mine.
Gimme a call when you are in Kansas.
Me and my students are down here in Wichita.


Your Brother
John


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you and Tom Kelly, Sr. in touch.  He had a birthday a couple of months ago and I was invited.  Unable to attend, but thought it would be a good trip.  

Have not been up that way in a long while.  

-Michael


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Hey JB:
> Don't forget about me and mine.
> Gimme a call when you are in Kansas.
> ...



Sounds good, 

jb


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Instead of attending as many tournaments as I use to, I focus more on seminars. Please consider Dr. Remy Presass 2-day MARPPIO seminar in Topeka, KS on June 5-6, 2004.

Dr. Remy is son of GM Remy Presas, the father of Modern Arnis. IMHO, the study of Modern Arnis helps to put more flow in Kenpo/Kempo. For some of us, Filipino Martial Arts is also part of our lineage. Sijo Adriano Emperado and Sijo Victor Gascon had exposure to FMA at young ages.

Please see http://hokkien.uuft.org/kansas2004.doc for more information on the seminar. It would also be great to meet some of you in person. Please keep me posted on any interesting martial arts events in Kansas. Respectfully, Andrew


----------

